# Market Insights



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

33 tips on the major crops and markets.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/33_market_insights_you_cant_afford_to_miss_NAA_Sara_Brown/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Very little corn in the ground hereabouts. No beans.

People who got ahead of the game say they will have about a 30% replant.

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Drought in Minneapolis? Must be due to all the rain.


----------

